

Ask HN: How bad is the SSL certificate “spurious” error problem - QuantumGood

Browser warnings such as &quot;Servers&#x27;s certificate is not trusted&quot; occur on websites for a variety of reasons, many of them that can be &quot;fixed&quot; in browser settings by the end user. Are there any statistics for how common this is, or breakdowns of warning types? They are common enough that many users simply ignore these warnings, even though they make it difficult to click through to the site.
======
hichris123
> many of them that can be "fixed" in browser settings

Some are due to user error. A user's clock could be messed up... but the
majority of these errors are errors by the website operator or by the network
they're connecting with (capacitive portals, MiTM).

